# 'warn status' ?



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2010)

My profile bit on the LHS side of a post shows a 'warn status' - is this some kind of naughtyometer?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Jul 2010)

You tw@t.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Jul 2010)

Wonder if I'll get one now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2010)

There was actually nothing in it you kn0b. Until now


----------



## SavageHoutkop (1 Jul 2010)

I've got one too - maybe try something naughty and see if the bar moves?


----------



## Shaun (1 Jul 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> My profile bit on the LHS side of a post shows a 'warn status' - is this some kind of naughtyometer?



That's it exactly. 

When you're naughty the admin team can give you punishment points that register on your _naughtyometer_ (TM 3BM).

Only you and the admin team can see your _naughtyometer_ and the points disolve after a while.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2010)

Hey!!! I'm at 10% 




edit: just seen the message - chortle


----------



## Headgardener (4 Jul 2010)

What happens what somebody fills their _naughtyometer _(TM TBM) bar up? Do they get suspended for a certain amount of time?


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2010)

Headgardener said:


> What happens what somebody fills their _naughtyometer _(TM TBM) bar up? Do they get suspended for a certain amount of time?


Maybe you could test it out HG and let us know


----------



## Shaun (4 Jul 2010)

Headgardener said:


> What happens what somebody fills their _naughtyometer _(TM TBM) bar up? Do they get suspended for a certain amount of time?



They get sent to the CC Correctional Re-programming unit for a week. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Mark_Robson (4 Jul 2010)

OMFG can see it now.. There's gonna be some CC chavs wearing their naughtyometers as a badge of honour.


----------



## Shaun (4 Jul 2010)

Mark_Robson said:


> OMFG can see it now.. There's gonna be some CC chavs wearing their naughtyometers as a badge of honour.



They're only visible to yourself and the admin team, so no one else can see them ...


----------



## Wigsie (5 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> They get sent to the CC Correctional Re-programming unit for a week.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Does this include afternoon tea with Dell and elocution/behavioural sessions with Arch?


----------



## Bollo (5 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> They're only visible to yourself and the admin team, so no one else can see them ...



<writes some code to set naughtometer as avatar>


----------



## Elmer Fudd (5 Jul 2010)

Wigsie said:


> Does this include afternoon tea with Dell and *electrocution*/behavioural sessions with Arch?


Read that as the bolder bit above. Think Mr. Magoo may be more apt than Elmer


----------



## Dan B (5 Jul 2010)

Headgardener said:


> What happens what somebody fills their _naughtyometer _(TM TBM) bar up? Do they get suspended for a certain amount of time?


No disassemble!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (5 Jul 2010)

I can't find mine......where is my "warn status".....I demand one immediately. Where are you guys looking?


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2010)

It's at the bottom of your profile details (_on the left of a forum post or your Profile page_).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Simba (6 Jul 2010)

Mark_Robson said:


> OMFG can see it now.. There's gonna be some CC chavs wearing their naughtyometers as a badge of honour.



Lol aint that the truth, but I wasn't aware chavs could read and write.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (6 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> It's at the bottom of your profile details (_on the left of a forum post or your Profile page_).
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Ah, found it now. Thanks Shaun, I wouldn't want to be left out if any warnings were being dished out


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jul 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Ah, found it now. Thanks Shaun, I wouldn't want to be left out if any warnings were being dished out



Come on then Gerry, start effing and blinding and making a general nuisance of yourself - keep up that bad boy image!


----------



## Wigsie (7 Jul 2010)

Still nothing, who do I have to abuse to get on my naughty gauge up?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2010)

*cough*



Wigsie said:


> Still nothing, who do I have to abuse to get on my naughty gauge up?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> *cough*


W@nker.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Jul 2010)

Need to go and check now...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2010)




----------



## Wigsie (8 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> *cough*



50%?? 

c0ck!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2010)

Wigsie said:


> 50%??
> 
> c0ck!


----------



## Landslide (8 Jul 2010)




----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2010)

I don't know, 100's of new features in the software and all the boys want to play with is the swearometer ... typical ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2010)

Most of my threads die without trace - this could be the longest f##ker ever.


----------



## Landslide (8 Jul 2010)

B*ll*cks to that.


----------



## Landslide (8 Jul 2010)

Oh ****. That's not helping is it?


----------



## Wigsie (8 Jul 2010)

Serious Question... if you * out the odd letter in a swear word like c*ck instead of cock do you get the same % on the naughtieness meter, as the intent is still there?


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2010)

Wigsie said:


> Serious Question... if you * out the odd letter in a swear word like c*ck instead of cock do you get the same % on the naughtieness meter, as the intent is still there?



Serious answer ... there is no definitive answer to that, and I'm not going to be drawn into trying _to_ define one either.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Wigsie (8 Jul 2010)

Thanks Shaun.... So is there a guide as to how many naughty points you dish out? Ian gave me 50% seemingly for "cos his name is Neil" does this rank quite highly?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2010)

I got 10% and 'he's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy'

TBH I get the impression they're making it up as they go along, the ******* *******!!!


----------



## Wigsie (8 Jul 2010)

This has to be a PB on a thread for you!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2010)

Wigsie said:


> This has to be a PB on a thread for you!



****ing A!


----------



## Wigsie (8 Jul 2010)

Shame it's a temporary part of the forum and soon all record of your fleeting brush with popularity will be gone!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2010)

I've been warned twice now 

Might change my user name to twoasbosmcginty


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2010)

Wigsie said:


> Shame it's a temporary part of the forum and soon all record of your fleeting brush with popularity will be gone!



I'm not popular wigsie - face it, most of the posts are mine!


----------



## Landslide (8 Jul 2010)

Banal yet divisive's what you need - look at my Scones thread!


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2010)

twoasbosmcginty said:


> Might change my user name to twoasbosmcginty



Bada bing, bada boom ...


----------



## Wigsie (8 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Bada bing, bada boom ...


 how much to never change it back??


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2010)

Wigsie said:


> how much to never change it back??



A fiver?


----------



## Wigsie (8 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> A fiver?



I have 58p in my wallet?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2010)

*snork*

Nearly couldn't log-in then - me name's changed.

Honestly Admin, you've obviously got nothing to do - unlike me of course


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2010)

Landslide said:


> Banal yet divisive's what you need - look at my Scones thread!



That thread was anything but banal - some serious issues were raised and challenged 


#49!


----------



## Tynan (10 Jul 2010)

I've just found out tha I've managed to crack my frame 2 weeks before a keenly anticipated Dunwich Dynamo

The swearmeter is on for me, admin, I expect an exemption


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

Yer, I reckon I'd be turning the air blue on that one too ...


----------



## Scoosh (10 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Yer, I reckon I'd be turning the air blue on that one too ...



... the blue of the welding torch, naturally


----------



## Danny (10 Jul 2010)

Why can't we see how naughty other people have been?


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

Ah come on - within a day on Pand L, people would be goading each other to get each other banned, if they thought they were near the limit....


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jul 2010)

I had a naughty bar yesterday, but it was empty and has now gone away. I feel that all my sins have been absolved.

Can I wash your feet with my hair, Shaun?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jul 2010)

EEEEEK! The naughty bar is back. What did you expect....hair conditioner....?


----------

